# JOHN WICK CHAPTER 2 arrives on Digital HD 5/23 and on 4K, Blu-ray & DVD 6/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Keanu ReevesReturns as the Legendary Assassin in the Action-Packed Thrill Ride Arriving on Digital HD May 23 and on 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack, Blu-rayTMCombo Pack, and DVD on June 13 from Lionsgate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I hear it's rated Fresh. I'll buy it considering I have the first one plus it was really good.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> I hear it's rated Fresh. I'll buy it considering I have the first one plus it was really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I loved it. It was just about as good as the first one, with an insane body count. Keanu's gun handling was nearly impeccable too. You can tell he trained a LOT for this one


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I loved it. It was just about as good as the first one, with an insane body count. Keanu's gun handling was nearly impeccable too. You can tell he trained a LOT for this one


That's good to know. I'm sure this will be a long franchise.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

supposedly the next one will be the last (wrapping up the storyline)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> supposedly the next one will be the last (wrapping up the storyline)


That won't be so bad. It's when they stretch it out too much that they start running out of ideas and creativity is thrown out.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, that's usually the downside of most franchises. stretched out way too long


----------

